# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  free lessons! My Russian your English

## crazyivan

Hey, if you want a fun and interesting to learn Russian, then write to me on Skype — iemilovanov ! I promise, it will be interesting and, most importantly, you can start to talk fast. Waiting for your calls. My lessons are free, I'm learning English and I need language practice

----------


## hercules5

I am interested and i just sent you a request. OK see you in skype  ::

----------

